# Twilight Brigade - Working With Hospitalized Vets and at End of Life



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2017)

Always hear about this man and his organization, compassionate work with veterans.  More here.    



> The Celebration of our Collaboration
> 
> August 15,  2017 marks the 20th anniversary celebration of The Twilight Brigade at  its offices located on the campus of the Greater Los Angeles Veteran’s  Hospital. The Twilight Brigade, guided by co-founder, Dannion Brinkley,  is an organization that has recruited and trained over 6,000 volunteers  nationwide to be at the bedside of hospitalized, palliative and  end-of-life care veterans. Therefore, this landmark anniversary, most  importantly, stands as a celebration of a grand collaboration between  the dedicated volunteers of The Twilight Brigade, and the honored  veterans of our mighty nation, as they were cared for by the Veteran’s  Administration.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 12, 2017)

Very nice, it reminds me of this image of a United States Marine standing guard at the stairway to Heaven.


----------

